# Alutech ICB2.0 - Last Minute Design-Änderung nötig



## nuts (8. Oktober 2015)

Es war eine Weile lang ruhig um das ICB2.0, während der Alutech-Produzent die Produktion vorbereitet hat: Werkzeuge wurden hergestellt, Lehren vorbereitet - und das Design im Detail geplant. Und, reden wir gar nicht lange drum herum, beim Design gibt es ein Problem. Deshalb möchten wir wieder die Community ins Boot holen, um das auf den letzten Metern gerade zu biegen - denn noch diesen Monat wird die Vorbestellung der Rahmen beginnen.


→ Den vollständigen Artikel "*Alutech ICB2.0 - Last Minute Design-Änderung nötig*" im Newsbereich lesen


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2015)

Im Prinzip paßt jedes...solange man jeden roten Akzent wegläßt 

G.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wayne68 (8. Oktober 2015)

Never ending story....

Das ganze Projekt zieht sich extrem hin.Solange mag i net mehr warten.
Ansonsten finde ich die neuen Design Vorschläge gut.


----------



## mpmarv (8. Oktober 2015)

Sehr schade, aber erstmal toll, dass ihr so schnell für Ersatz sorgt und noch eine Abstimmung möglich macht.

Mir sagt einzig die 02 einigermaßen zu, da hier das Titan/Orange noch die Hauptrolle spielen - bei 01 und 03 rückt mir das titan elox durch die Beklebung zu sehr in den Hintergrund, bei den feinen Design A,B,C finde ich es mit dem schwarz sehr langweilig (Das bisschen orange kommt MIR nicht genug zur Geltung.

Ich habe mich aufgrund der Auswahl gegen eine Abstimmung entschieden, ein "In-die-Fresse-Titan-Orange"-Ersatzdesign muss her.


----------



## mpirklbauer (8. Oktober 2015)

Also mir sagt nur das VC Design zu.
Alle anderen sind mir viel zu überladen.

Die roten Akzente sind hoffetlich farbahängig?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Oktober 2015)

Ähm verstehe ich das folgende richtig? 



> An der Farb-Entscheidung wollen wir nicht rütteln; wir halten Titan-Eloxal für eine super Grundlage. Schlicht, aber nicht zu langweilig. Alternativ wird der Rahmen natürlich in Raw-Gebürstet erhältlich sein. Die Decals werden jetzt diskutiert, schwarz und schwarz+orange funktionieren aber sowohl auf Raw als auch auf Titan.


Ihr wollt sowohl auf die Titan Elox Rahmen die Decals pappen als auch auf die in Raw? Das heißt wir hätten einmal einen Rahmen in silber und einen in Grau? Beide mit den gleichen Farbakzenten? Macht für mich grad nicht so wirklich viel Sinn, denn für jemanden der gerne Farbe hätte wäre das die Wahl zwischen Pest und Cholera.

Und was zum Teufel ist "Raw gebürstet"?  Entweder ich nehme den Rahmen Raw aus der Schweißlehre, mache ihn sauber und werfe ihn ins Eloxalbad, so war es kommuniziert worden. Oder ich bürste und eloxiere ihn. Dann ist er aber beim besten willen nichtmehr Raw. Sondern gebürstet!

Sorry @nuts aber für meinen geschmack müsste wenigsten die Option auf einfarbige Pulverbeschichtung da sein. Es wollten extrem viele das Gunmetalbrown, warum ist das keine Option? 
Ich würde nach aktuellem Stand wohl den günstigeren Rahmen nehmen, zerlegen und zum Pulvern geben. Wie auch immer man die Waterslides runter bekommt. Garantie hin oder her.


----------



## luniz (8. Oktober 2015)

Wenn man die Folien von V01 orange macht (also alle), dann ist man doch fast wieder da wo wir hin wollten oder?


----------



## 115kgbiker (8. Oktober 2015)

+1 für Einfarbiges Design...
Ich persönlich vermisse ja auch das Türkis aus den ersten Renderings
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1751712. Duck und weg....


----------



## Akira (8. Oktober 2015)

1 und 2 und 3 gehen alle
Wobei man da die Farbe "Orange" evtl durch andere Farben ersetzen könnte - je nach Kundenwunsch.
Man könnte z.B. 5 Varianten des Decals anbieten.


----------



## Zask06 (8. Oktober 2015)

VC oder C03. Aber so gesehen gefällt mir alles besser als das Ursprungsdesign. Das war echt schrecklich!


----------



## Dakeyras (8. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Sorry @nuts aber für meinen geschmack müsste wenigsten die Option auf einfarbige Pulverbeschichtung da sein. Es wollten extrem viele das Gunmetalbrown, warum ist das keine Option?
> Ich würde nach aktuellem Stand wohl den günstigeren Rahmen nehmen, zerlegen und zum Pulvern geben. Wie auch immer man die Waterslides runter bekommt. Garantie hin oder her.



so wie ich das verstanden hatte gehts hier nur um die Serienrahmen oder?

Custom-Colour-Optionen wie Lasurlack (zB in Gunmetalbrown) bleiben doch weiter als aufpreispflichtige Option erhalten, oder? Und da sollte es doch kein Problem sein den Rahmen in Uni zu lackieren bzw zu pulvern...


Ansonsten find ich die feinen Designs VA, VB und VC sehr gelungen, die flächigen haben mir etwas zuviel Decals drauf. Alles in allem aber deutlich besser, als die vorherigen Designs...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Oktober 2015)

Dakeyras schrieb:


> so wie ich das verstanden hatte gehts hier nur um die Serienrahmen oder?
> 
> Custom-Colour-Optionen wie Lasurlack (zB in Gunmetalbrown) bleiben doch weiter als aufpreispflichtige Option erhalten, oder?


Das mag sein, nur sollte das dann auch kommuniziert werden. Für mich steht in dem Text
"Es gibt den Rahmen in Grau und in Gebürstet, bei de mit Decals." Ich kann nicht von Dingen ausgehen die da nicht im Text stehen.

Zumal dort auch steht dass die Schablonen nicht in der erwarteten Qualität geklebt werden können. Und diese Erkenntnis entstammt offensichtlich den in Deutschland gepulverten Eurobikerahmen.
Von daher wäre es für mich fraglich wie man jemandem 200€ für eine Customfarbe abnehmen will ohne für eine saubere Verarbeitung garantieren zu können weil die technisch nicht umsetzbar ist.


----------



## Inspired1996 (8. Oktober 2015)

V03 od VC. Wobei ich das schlichte Design des VC noch besser finde


----------



## stuk (8. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Von daher wäre es für mich fraglich wie man jemandem 200€ für eine Customfarbe abnehmen will ohne für eine saubere Verarbeitung garantieren zu können weil die technisch nicht umsetzbar ist.


 
Hat Nicolai, bis sie jetzt verstärkt in den Online-Handel eingestiegen sind, jahrelang auch gemacht. Der Kunde und Händler konnte es ausbaden.......

Und die schaffen es immer noch nicht einen Hinterbau zu entwickeln in dem ein 2.3er Reifen nicht schleift.....


----------



## X073 (8. Oktober 2015)

VC


----------



## Dakeyras (8. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Von daher wäre es für mich fraglich wie man jemandem 200€ für eine Customfarbe abnehmen will ohne für eine saubere Verarbeitung garantieren zu können weil die technisch nicht umsetzbar ist.



Das wäre doch DER Grund die Lausrlack/CustomColour-Option nur einfarbig anzubieten. Sieht eh besser aus 

Aber du hast recht, eine KJlarstellung seitens der Projektleitung wäre hier sinnvoll....


----------



## san_andreas (8. Oktober 2015)

Einfach nur raw und Pulverung anbieten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Das mag sein, nur sollte das dann auch kommuniziert werden. Für mich steht in dem Text
> "Es gibt den Rahmen in Grau und in Gebürstet, bei de mit Decals." Ich kann nicht von Dingen ausgehen die da nicht im Text stehen.
> 
> Zumal dort auch steht dass die Schablonen nicht in der erwarteten Qualität geklebt werden können. Und diese Erkenntnis entstammt offensichtlich den in Deutschland gepulverten Eurobikerahmen.
> Von daher wäre es für mich fraglich wie man jemandem 200€ für eine Customfarbe abnehmen will ohne für eine saubere Verarbeitung garantieren zu können weil die technisch nicht umsetzbar ist.


Nö. Die Rahmen für die Eurobike waren extrem sauber gemacht im Sinne der technischen Machbarkeit. Allerdings hat man bei solchen Techniken auch immer die Gefahr, das manche Stellen nicht 1000%ig sind. Gleiches gilt für Eloxal, Pulver etc: trifft man die Vorstellung nicht 100%, hat man mit einem Rahmen (der ohnehin schon extrem viel Aufwand verursacht hat) noch mehr Ärger. Man kann treffen, muss aber nicht! Da dürfte auch der Grund liegen, warum immer mehr Firmen (die für Individualisierung bekannt waren) das Handtuch werfen und Einheitsbrei anbieten. Leider ist die Gesetzgebung in Deutschland nicht mehr allzu günstig aus Produzentensicht, schließlich klingen diese 200€(oder was auch immer) nach sehr viel Geld, der interne Aufwand und die über einem schwebenden Folgekosten machen Individualisierung sehr unattraktiv.
Wir werden es so machen: Rahmen 1 fix und fertig und so wie gewählt.
Rahmen 2: raw gebürstet. dann könnt ihr damit machen was ihr wollt, wir werden euch Informationen zu Eloxal und Pulverbetrieben bereit stellen. Bzgl. möglicher Decals und wie diese dazu kommen, spreche ich mich mit den anderen noch einmal ab!


----------



## Nerve_CF (8. Oktober 2015)

Da hatte man bei der Abstimmung "Rahmendesign - 3D" auf den Plätzen 2-4 drei Entwürfe, die alle (evtl. mit minimalen Änderungen) mit Decals umzusetzen gewesen wären ... Und dann macht Ihr was komplett neues, unfassbar ... gewöhnungsbedürftiges?

Wieso kann man nicht einfach das Design von mowood, 68-er oder astrox1miles umsetzen?

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/75276?sort=likes&direction=desc


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Nö. Die Rahmen für die Eurobike waren extrem sauber gemacht im Sinne der technischen Machbarkeit. Allerdings hat man bei solchen Techniken auch immer die Gefahr, das manche Stellen nicht 1000%ig sind. Gleiches gilt für Eloxal, Pulver etc: trifft man die Vorstellung nicht 100%, hat man mit einem Rahmen (der ohnehin schon extrem viel Aufwand verursacht hat) noch mehr Ärger. Man kann treffen, muss aber nicht! Da dürfte auch der Grund liegen, warum immer mehr Firmen (die für Individualisierung bekannt waren) das Handtuch werfen und Einheitsbrei anbieten. Leider ist die Gesetzgebung in Deutschland nicht mehr allzu günstig aus Produzentensicht, schließlich klingen diese 200€(oder was auch immer) nach sehr viel Geld, der interne Aufwand und die über einem schwebenden Folgekosten machen Individualisierung sehr unattraktiv.
> Wir werden es so machen: Rahmen 1 fix und fertig und so wie gewählt.
> Rahmen 2: raw gebürstet. dann könnt ihr damit machen was ihr wollt, wir werden euch Informationen zu Eloxal und Pulverbetrieben bereit stellen. Bzgl. möglicher Decals und wie diese dazu kommen, spreche ich mich mit den anderen noch einmal ab!



Danke Basti, das war die Lösung die ich hören wollte! Dann nehm ich wohl einmal Raw (oder ist es doch gebürstet?  ) und lass da wieder ne Wunschfarbe dran machen.

Ich habe übrigens am ICB 1.0 (du kennst meinen gelben Bomber ja) sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Pulver (Kothe Galvanik) und gedruckten, versiegelten Aufklebern gemacht. Die Aufkleber hatte @Hasifisch damals designt und printen lassen. Waren garnichtmal so teuer. Nur so als Anregung für alle die gerne was in Custom haben wollen.


----------



## Sludig667 (8. Oktober 2015)

Kann man auch gegen alles stimmen 



san_andreas schrieb:


> Einfach nur raw und Pulverung anbieten.


----------



## SebT-Rex (8. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Danke Basti, das war die Lösung die ich hören wollte! Dann nehm ich wohl einmal Raw (oder ist es doch gebürstet?  ) und lass da wieder ne Wunschfarbe dran machen.
> 
> Ich habe übrigens am ICB 1.0 (du kennst meinen gelben Bomber ja) sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Pulver (Kothe Galvanik) und gedruckten, versiegelten Aufklebern gemacht. Die Aufkleber hatte @Hasifisch damals designt und printen lassen. Waren garnichtmal so teuer. Nur so als Anregung für alle die gerne was in Custom haben wollen.


Deine Lösung ist ja die, die ich oben gemeint habe: Bekommst einen raw Rahmen und lässt diesen nach Gusto umgestalten. Dann hast Du, was du möchtest, wir weniger Diskussion und alle können endlich hacken gehen! Und wenn sich die Community dann noch hilft, scheint sogar die Sonne;-) Also fix die Kreuzchen gemacht, in gut einer Woche fliege ich nach TW und dann will ich Späne sehen! Ich glaubt gar nicht, wie sehr es mich nervt immer mein ICB rausgeben zu müssen, um mich nach der Probefahrt unverschämten Kaufangeboten zu stellen ;-) Mal abgesehen von den Kratzern in meiner schönen race-line!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (8. Oktober 2015)

Und wann kann ich dann ein XL Probe fahren? Das ist für mich echt unschön dass ich zwar demnächst vorbestellen kann aber nicht weiß welche Größe! 
Ich gehe davon aus dass ich nach Abgabe der Preorder nicht mehr die Größe ändern kann, oder?


----------



## JohVir (8. Oktober 2015)

san_andreas schrieb:


> Einfach nur raw und Pulverung anbieten.


So sieht's aus 

Die Designs sind soweit ok.
Ich finde man sollte das schlicht halten und die Decals anbeiten für die die wollen.
Mir würde ein cleanes Bike mit einem dezent gefrästen ICB2  am besten gefallen.


----------



## trailterror (8. Oktober 2015)

Rahmen gefällt. Titan gefällt. 

Ich würde ihn relativ clean lassen und mit decals net übertreiben.

Hach, wäre der rahmen doch nur auf 26' ausgelegt....


----------



## Plumpssack (8. Oktober 2015)

whatever, solange ich raw (farblos elox) bestellen kann...

Die oben gezeigten flächigen Designs gefallen mir aber alle deutlich besser als das Gewinnerdesign.

irrelevant:
Mein Traum wäre immer noch das absolut unkomplizierte Waldbauernbubdesign aber das ist wohl zu spät.


----------



## c43306 (8. Oktober 2015)

Die feinen Designs (VA. VB. VC) sind einfach viel schöner und orange Details gehen meiner ästhetischen Wahrnehmung nach gar nicht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## H.B.O (8. Oktober 2015)

mhh ich würde eh nur raw kaufen, trotzdem finde ich die schlichten zu nah an radon


----------



## 2ndframe (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich würde auch ein cleanes (feines) design bevorzugen. 
Wie man bei Propain sieht, lässt sich selbst das schönste Bike mit grobschlechtig gestalteten  Decals verunstalten...


----------



## 68-er (8. Oktober 2015)

doch alles wieder anders ;-)
die einzigen zwei der neuen auswahl die für mich potential haben sind 03 und VC
bei 03 gefällt mir die aufrasterung aber das teil ist viel zu voll gepackt - wenn man da ein paar decals reduziert könnte das was werden
bei VC gefällt mir das es wieder ein wenig reduzierter ist - was meiner meinung garnicht geht ist das die "streifen" spitz zulaufen - das passt nicht zur straighten eher technoiden gestaltung des rahmens - zudem - was sollen die zwei kleinen aufkleber beim dämpfer ???


----------



## Maitre-B (8. Oktober 2015)

VA vor VB, ich finde auch schlichte Designs am besten und mehr als eine Decal-Farbe muss nicht sein (vgl. Canyon, zweifarbig zu Cube, 16.7 Mio Echtfarben)
VA deshalb, weil ich das prominenter gestaltete ICB ZWEINULL einfach lässiger finde.


----------



## Sludig667 (8. Oktober 2015)

was heißt den jetzt raw ? ist das wirklich der unbehandelte rahmen, oder hat der ne schicht klarlack drauf bzw. ist farblos eloxiert ?

das heißt, wenn ich den rahmen in nicht grau/silber haben möchte muß ich nochmal min. zweihundert öcken investieren (bei wem auch immer)?


----------



## LB Jörg (8. Oktober 2015)

stuk schrieb:


> Hat Nicolai, bis sie jetzt verstärkt in den Online-Handel eingestiegen sind, jahrelang auch gemacht. Der Kunde und Händler konnte es ausbaden.......
> 
> Und die schaffen es immer noch nicht einen Hinterbau zu entwickeln in dem ein 2.3er Reifen nicht schleift.....


 
Also ich hab 3.0er in meinem Hinterbau ohne das es schleift 
Vielleicht läufts hier ja ganz zum Schluß auf schwarz und titan raus, um mal bei Nicolai zu bleiben 

G.


----------



## Barophobie (8. Oktober 2015)

Die Decals als Vector-Grafik einfach zum Download anbieten, dann kann sich jeder sein eigene Farbgestaltung zusammenbasteln.


----------



## Hendrik hds1976 (8. Oktober 2015)

Wäre er 27,5+ geeignet, würde ich mir einen holen. So macht es derzeit wenig Sinn als 2. Rad zum Spaß haben. Ist ein Update geplant?


----------



## veraono (8. Oktober 2015)

Mal dumm gefragt, macht die neue Folien-Technik auch automatisch erforderlich den Designs unzählige Alutech-Pfeile aufzudrücken ? 
Finde den Grundgedanken der Umsetzung nicht schlecht, hat für mich aber wenig von der ganz wesentlichen “Einfachheit“ der Gewinnerdesigns.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pfiff (8. Oktober 2015)

Alle gut und besser als der ursprüngliche Sieger.


----------



## foreigner (9. Oktober 2015)

Also, 01-03 finde ich einfach nur schlimm, B ist ganz ansehnlich und meiner Meinung nach definitiv besser als das bisherige Design. Mir kann´s daher nur recht sein.

ABER: Bevor ich irgend so ein recht großflächiges Waterslide-Design auf meinem Rahmen hätte, hätte ich lieber gar keins drauf.
Heißt für mich Rahmen elox, Alutech-Babber unters Unterrohr, Ende. Wäre mir eh lieber als alles andere.



Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Und wann kann ich dann ein XL Probe fahren? Das ist für mich echt unschön dass ich zwar demnächst vorbestellen kann aber nicht weiß welche Größe!
> Ich gehe davon aus dass ich nach Abgabe der Preorder nicht mehr die Größe ändern kann, oder?



Sorry Lt.AnimalMother, ist echt nicht böse gemeint, aber ich finde das ehrlich gesagt bei deiner Größe ne "dumme Frage".
Ich, der auf kleine Rahmen steht und 1,80m ist, würde jetzt L bestellen. Was willst du dann bitte mit nem L Bike?
Ich konnte auch mit einem M fahren, aber es stand außer Frage, welches besser war. Wahrscheinlich wäre länger auch noch besser gewesen. Und das ändern 5-10cm anderer Reach, als bei den Protos auch nicht.


----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Mal abgesehen von den Kratzern in meiner schönen race-line!


oooh jetzt heult er auch noch der Basti . wer schraubt sich auch so'n zeuchs ans rad, hehe.

raw ist geil!


----------



## dkc-live (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich find alle sechs nicht schön. Ich würd es mir wohl Raw kaufen. 

Ich schließe mich einer vorherigen Meinung an: Raw und in Wunschfarbe gepulvert


----------



## kasimir2 (9. Oktober 2015)

Moin Moin,

bei der Auswahl fällt die Entscheidung leicht.
Raw.

Gruß
Marc


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Oktober 2015)

onkel_c schrieb:


> oooh jetzt heult er auch noch der Basti . wer schraubt sich auch so'n zeuchs ans rad, hehe.
> 
> raw ist geil!


Freundchen ich weiß wo du wohnst! Wenn ich dir erstmal das Fuckoshima von der 2018er Fox geknibbelt habe, werden wir ja sehen wer heult;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Oktober 2015)

Jungs,
aktuell reiben wir uns intern noch ein bisschen, werden aber vermutlich noch ein weiteres Design mit anderer Technik zur Wahl stellen. Sobald fertig, aktualisieren wir den Thread!
Servus!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Oktober 2015)

foreigner schrieb:


> Sorry Lt.AnimalMother, ist echt nicht böse gemeint, aber ich finde das ehrlich gesagt bei deiner Größe ne "dumme Frage".
> Ich, der auf kleine Rahmen steht und 1,80m ist, würde jetzt L bestellen. Was willst du dann bitte mit nem L Bike?
> Ich konnte auch mit einem M fahren, aber es stand außer Frage, welches besser war. Wahrscheinlich wäre länger auch noch besser gewesen. Und das ändern 5-10cm anderer Reach, als bei den Protos auch nicht.


Tjoa, die Vermutung habe ich ja auch. Hab mich aber auf dem L-Proto mit 30er Vorbau absolut wohl gefühlt. Entgegen meiner Erwartung. Deshalb würde ich das gerne ausprobieren, mein On-One ist auch nur L. Da sind die Geo-Angaben nur blöd zu vergleichen.


----------



## Wayne68 (9. Oktober 2015)

Ja.Raw oder Wunschfarbe gepulvert.Die RAL Bandbreite ist groß.Alles andere ist nicht wirklich schön anzuschauen.
Evtl noch einen kleinen Alutech Schriftzug.


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Tjoa, die Vermutung habe ich ja auch. Hab mich aber auf dem L-Proto mit 30er Vorbau absolut wohl gefühlt. Entgegen meiner Erwartung. Deshalb würde ich das gerne ausprobieren, mein On-One ist auch nur L. Da sind die Geo-Angaben nur blöd zu vergleichen.


Dafür gibt es eine ganz einfache Erklärung:
Du fährst eher im klassischen Stil (lange Arme, A***h weit hinter dem Sattel), deshalb brauchst Du nicht diese neumodernen Oberrohre. Das Serien L ist subjektiv eine ganze Ecke länger als das Test Muster und sollte dir gut passen! Auf der anderen Seite passt ein L aber auch Leuten ab 175cm, aber halt in Verbindung mit  modernem "Enduro" Fahrstil (Ellbogen hoch, A***h zentral im Rad).
So und jetzt wieder Designs!


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es eine ganz einfache Erklärung:
> Du fährst eher im klassischen Stil (lange Arme, A***h weit hinter dem Sattel), deshalb brauchst Du nicht diese neumodernen Oberrohre. Das Serien L ist subjektiv eine ganze Ecke länger als das Test Muster und sollte dir gut passen! Auf der anderen Seite passt ein L aber auch Leuten ab 175cm, aber halt in Verbindung mit  modernem "Enduro" Fahrstil (Ellbogen hoch, A***h zentral im Rad).
> So und jetzt wieder Designs!


Danke. Anders gesagt ich sollte beide kaufen, je nach dem wie ich gerade fahren will


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Danke. Anders gesagt ich sollte beide kaufen, je nach dem wie ich gerade fahren will


Kannst Du das?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (9. Oktober 2015)

Was, zwei kaufen? Das ich fahren könnte hab ich ja nie behauptet.


----------



## nuts (9. Oktober 2015)

Wir diskutieren gerade intern, ob nicht eine polished/blasted Optik wie beim ICB1 mit einem der Designs von Mowood oder 68-er als schlichte Variante machbar wäre. Also so wie auch beim Canyon Stitched. Reaktionen?


----------



## luniz (9. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt macht ihr ja doch wieder ein riesen Fass auf...


----------



## deejay (9. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren gerade intern, ob nicht eine polished/blasted Optik wie beim ICB1 mit einem der Designs von Mowood oder 68-er als schlichte Variante machbar wäre. Also so wie auch beim Canyon Stitched. Reaktionen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426699



Super Anregung, zu beiden Varianten gut passend, da schlicht und eröffnet wiederum Raum für neue Möglichkeiten, da die bisherigen Vorschläge ja eher durchwachsene Resonanz erzeugt haben. Schließe mich den Kritikern an- das erste zu überladen, bei den anderen ist die Schrift zu prominent- da geht noch was


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## onkel_c (9. Oktober 2015)

supurb-bicycles schrieb:


> Freundchen ich weiß wo du wohnst! Wenn ich dir erstmal das Fuckoshima von der 2018er Fox geknibbelt habe, werden wir ja sehen wer heult;-)


----------



## SebT-Rex (9. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren gerade intern, ob nicht eine polished/blasted Optik wie beim ICB1 mit einem der Designs von Mowood oder 68-er als schlichte Variante machbar wäre. Also so wie auch beim Canyon Stitched. Reaktionen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426699


Geile Idee, würde ich sofort machen


----------



## Dakeyras (9. Oktober 2015)

Polished/blasted und drüber komplett gunmetal brown lasurlack...  Das wäre was feines... 

Gesendet von meinem HTC One mit Tapatalk


----------



## Nerve_CF (9. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren gerade intern, ob nicht eine polished/blasted Optik wie beim ICB1 mit einem der Designs von Mowood oder 68-er als schlichte Variante machbar wäre. Also so wie auch beim Canyon Stitched. Reaktionen?



@nuts : Sehr cool! Aber warum macht Ihr das nicht auch bei den Decal-Versionen? Es ist ja von der Community viel Arbeit in die Entwürfe gesteckt worden, und die Entwürfe von mowood und 68-er sind nicht zu Unrecht auf den Plätzen 2 und 3 gelandet. Ich fänd's schade, wenn das bei einem Community-Bike keine Berücksichtigung fände. 
Mit den beiden Entwürfen sollte mit kleinen oder gar keinen Änderungen eine Decal-Variante möglich sein. Warum muss es also wieder was ganz Neues sein?

PS: Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich


----------



## Sludig667 (9. Oktober 2015)

Mowood's Design + Rahmen sandblasted schwarz + Decals schwarz Polished 
(oder halt 'nen andere Farbton)


----------



## buzzdeee (9. Oktober 2015)

Ich muss sagen, jedes der neuen Waterslide-Designs gefällt mir besser als die vorherige Gewinnerlösung, für mich eine überraschende aber durchaus positiv zu wertende Entwicklung fürs Design  (y)


----------



## LB Jörg (9. Oktober 2015)

buzzdeee schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, jedes der neuen Waterslide-Designs gefällt mir besser als die vorherige Gewinnerlösung, für mich eine überraschende aber durchaus positiv zu wertende Entwicklung fürs Design  (y)



Doppelpunkt daumen Doppelpunkt brauchst hier im Forum 

G.


----------



## Paintking (9. Oktober 2015)

Nerve_CF schrieb:


> @nuts : Es ist ja von der Community viel Arbeit in die Entwürfe gesteckt worden, und die Entwürfe von mowood und 68-er sind nicht zu Unrecht auf den Plätzen 2 und 3 gelandet. Ich fänd's schade, wenn das bei einem Community-Bike keine Berücksichtigung fände.



Ich finde das auch total daneben. Für was wird etwas abgestimmt wenn das Ergebnis dann eh komplett ignoriert wird? Das Gewinnerdesign hat nicht funktioniert (war absehbar) und deswegen sollte logischerweise das zweit platzierte Design herangezogen werden. 



Nerve_CF schrieb:


> Mit den beiden Entwürfen sollte mit kleinen oder gar keinen Änderungen eine Decal-Variante möglich sein. Warum muss es also wieder was ganz Neues sein?



Gute Frage. Die gezeigten neuen Designs finde alle grausam. Sie sind einfach viel zu überladen.



Nerve_CF schrieb:


> PS: Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich



Kein Problem, es muss halt gesagt werden. Ich bin voll und ganz deiner Meinung.

Im Album gibt es das Design von Mowood in verschiedenen Farben. Meiner Meinung nach sehen die alle gut aus, ich wüsste nicht was gegen das Design spricht.

Gruß Stefan


----------



## JENSeits (9. Oktober 2015)

Erstmal danke das wir wieder mit entscheiden dürfen!
Die neuen Design gefallen mir nicht wirklich. 
Orangene Details ... wo soll man die wieder aufgreifen können? Gabel / Dämpfer / Laufräder haben alles andere Farben.

V01 = zuviel Decals.
V02 = findet Gefallen vom Prinzip her. Aber wieso die Pfeile etc?
V03 = zuviel des Guten. Bei kleinem Einsatz der Decals könnte es aber schick aussehen.
Generell orangene Details ... wo soll man die wieder aufgreifen können? Gabel / Dämpfer / Laufräder haben alles andere Farben.

VA + VB + VC = Die Schriftzüge gehen mal gar nicht, lieblos in die Gegend gehauen.

Könnte dann wohl mein erstes RAW-MTB werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Plumpssack (9. Oktober 2015)

VO2 ohne das orange mit dem chromlook könnte ich mir auch gut vorstellen


----------



## zr0wrk (9. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren gerade intern, ob nicht eine polished/blasted Optik wie beim ICB1 mit einem der Designs von Mowood oder 68-er als schlichte Variante machbar wäre. Also so wie auch beim Canyon Stitched. Reaktionen?



Fänd ich besser als die Decals, hier liegt das Mowood für mich vor dem 68-er. 
Als Option dann vollflächig darüber dann diese Lasur-Lackierungen in einer Wahlfarbe.


----------



## Barophobie (9. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Wir diskutieren gerade intern, ob nicht eine polished/blasted Optik wie beim ICB1 mit einem der Designs von Mowood oder 68-er als schlichte Variante machbar wäre. Also so wie auch beim Canyon Stitched. Reaktionen?
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 426699



Finde ich super! Der Entwurf von Mowood macht einen edleren Eindruck.


----------



## trailjo (10. Oktober 2015)

Wieso kann man nicht einfach die "normalen" Alutech Farboptionen nutzen (so wie hier)?

Als Basisversion ohne Aufpreis dann Alu blasted oder Titan-Elox in einem simplen Design (z.B. 68-er).


----------



## Eisbein (10. Oktober 2015)

blasted-polished, jajajajajaaja!!!!!!


----------



## buzzdeee (10. Oktober 2015)

LB Jörg schrieb:


> Doppelpunkt daumen Doppelpunkt brauchst hier im Forum
> 
> G.



ups, ja jetzt siehts wenigstens wie schön verschlungene damen oberschenkel aus  auch passend
aber dank dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## no name2606 (10. Oktober 2015)

Was zum geier ist "raw gebürstet"?


----------



## Schenkelklopfer (10. Oktober 2015)

Wayne68 schrieb:


> Never ending story....
> 
> Das ganze Projekt zieht sich extrem hin.Solange mag i net mehr warten.
> Ansonsten finde ich die neuen Design Vorschläge gut.


Super, dann steig doch einfach aus und jammere woanders.
Sind nochmal 2 Jahre Entwicklungszeit. Und das mit hunderten Meinungen.

Zum Thema: bin ganz froh, denn dieses zweifarbige hat den Rohren eine dünne Optik gemacht und sah bescheiden aus.
Vor allem dieses blau Silber auf der crowd Bike Seite... 
Bislang kam für mich nur raw in Frage, vielleicht wird es ja doch noch was in Farbe!


----------



## Wayne68 (10. Oktober 2015)

Was fürn Schenkelklopfer.


----------



## sevman (10. Oktober 2015)

Never ending story....

Das ganze Projekt zieht sich extrem hin.Solange mag i net mehr warten.

-> völlig unpassend an dieser Stelle.


----------



## Plumpssack (10. Oktober 2015)

sevman schrieb:


> Never ending story....
> 
> Das ganze Projekt zieht sich extrem hin.Solange mag i net mehr warten.
> 
> -> völlig unpassend an dieser Stelle.


und zu dieser Jahreszeit


Was dagegen spricht die Standardlackierungen von Alutech anzubieten hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt.


----------



## nuts (11. Oktober 2015)

Plumpssack schrieb:


> und zu dieser Jahreszeit
> Was dagegen spricht die Standardlackierungen von Alutech anzubieten hatte ich mich auch schon gefragt.



Die Standardlackierung von Alutech hat das selbe Problem mit Pulver auf Elox.



no name2606 schrieb:


> Was zum geier ist "raw gebürstet"?



Raw wäre wirklich unbehandelt nach dem Schweißen, also inklusive Spritzern etc. , sieht einigermaßen dreckig aus. Gebürstet bedeutet, dass der gesamte Rahmen abgebürstet wird, also eine gleichmäßige Oberfläche erhält, metallisch glänzend. Es ist das, was man sich unter Raw allgemein vorzustellen scheint und _nicht_ gestrahlt, was eine matte Oberfläche erzeugt.



Paintking schrieb:


> Ich finde das auch total daneben. Für was wird etwas abgestimmt wenn das Ergebnis dann eh komplett ignoriert wird? Das Gewinnerdesign hat nicht funktioniert (war absehbar) und deswegen sollte logischerweise das zweit platzierte Design herangezogen werden.



Machen wir. Die Alutech und ICBzwei.null Schriftzüge sowie das ICB-Logo auf dem Sitzrohr würden wir gern schwarz haben, damit sie lesbar sind. Der Pfeil unter dem Unterrohr und die Linien an Kettenstreben und Oberror würden poliert.




Alternativ das in Silber (Raw). Da könnte man dann auch Lasurlack drüber... lecker (finde ich pers. auch geiler als alle 6 oben gezeigten).

Montag stimmen wir voraussichtlich das letzte Mal ab


----------



## nsc (11. Oktober 2015)

Wow der Entwurf schaut richtig gut aus, viel besser als die anderen!


----------



## no name2606 (11. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Standardlackierung von Alutech hat das selbe Problem mit Pulver auf Elox.



dann sollen sie mal bei cube nachfragen wie sie die modelle von 08-09 hinbekommen haben



nuts schrieb:


> Raw wäre wirklich unbehandelt nach dem Schweißen, also inklusive Spritzern etc. , sieht einigermaßen dreckig aus. Gebürstet bedeutet, dass der gesamte Rahmen abgebürstet wird, also eine gleichmäßige Oberfläche erhält, metallisch glänzend. Es ist das, was man sich unter Raw allgemein vorzustellen scheint und _nicht_ gestrahlt, was eine matte Oberfläche erzeugt.



schimpft sich in anderen bereichen "natural brushed"!
entweder ist es unbehandelt (raw=roh) oder behandelt.

man muß nicht jeden schrott weiterverbreiten obwohl es falsch ist, nur weil es sich besser anhört oder es jemand in die welt setzte der keine ahnung von der materie hat.
sonst kommen wieder so sachen raus wie "dämpfer" oder die geschichte mit den stand- und tauchrohren.

off-topic aus.



Anhang anzeigen 427190

sieht echt gut aus


----------



## veraono (11. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Standardlackierung von Alutech hat das selbe Problem mit Pulver auf Elox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Einfach machen, genau so!


----------



## arghlol (11. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Standardlackierung von Alutech hat das selbe Problem mit Pulver auf Elox.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Die Oberflächen waren beim Carver ICB absolut top. Gerade dass die Logos nicht farblich abgesetzt waren hat mir besonders gut gefallen. 
Wäre auch ein schöner roter Faden durch die beiden ICB-Projekte, wenn die das neue wieder gestrahlt und poliert wäre.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eisbein (11. Oktober 2015)

Schriftzug auf dem Oberrohr. Den noch etwas kleiner machen und dann ists super. Würde feiner aussehen und besser zu den anderen decals passen. Zur not auch nur das "ICB" verkleinern.


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Oktober 2015)

@nuts: na endlich!  

Sieht das mal stark aus! Schwarz Titan und poliert. Top Kombi! 

Wie oben schon geschrieben, kann man den Schriftzug oben noch was kleiner machen, ansonsten ist das so perfekt.


----------



## trailterror (11. Oktober 2015)

Sieht recht ansehlich aus.

Ich würd lediglich den ICB 2.0 und den alutech schriftzug auf der strebe ganz entfernen


----------



## Joerg80 (11. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Machen wir. Die Alutech und ICBzwei.null Schriftzüge sowie das ICB-Logo auf dem Sitzrohr würden wir gern schwarz haben, damit sie lesbar sind. Der Pfeil unter dem Unterrohr und die Linien an Kettenstreben und Oberror würden poliert.
> Anhang anzeigen 427190
> 
> Alternativ das in Silber (Raw). Da könnte man dann auch Lasurlack drüber... lecker (finde ich pers. auch geiler als alle 6 oben gezeigten).



Hi,

der Entwurf schaut wirklich super aus - Wäre auch der Meinung dass der ICB zweinull Schriftzug noch etwas dezenter sein kann.

Ich fands erst schade, dass der braun/titanfarbene Rahmen von der Eurobike nicht in Serie geht, der wäre für mich perfekt gewesen. Aber die Raw Version ist eine würdige alternative 

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## zr0wrk (11. Oktober 2015)

Joerg80 schrieb:


> der Entwurf schaut wirklich super aus - Wäre auch der Meinung dass der ICB zweinull Schriftzug noch etwas dezenter sein kann.



Vollste Zustimmung! Kleiner und feiner! Im Moment sieht's wirklich etwas hingepfuscht aus. Quasi das Einzige, was mich an dem Design stört. Ich fänd's auch schlüssiger, wenn der Schriftzug am Oberrohr poliert wäre und nicht schwarz. Den Alutech-Schriftzug auf der Sitzstrebe halte ich für verzichtbar, ist aber imho auch okay, wenn's da steht.


----------



## Phi-Me (11. Oktober 2015)

Warum nicht von oben aufs Oberrohr einfach den icb Sticker von dem Sattelrohr draufpappen....

Sähe in schwarz schön und dezent aus...


----------



## Plumpssack (11. Oktober 2015)

Finds so auch gut bis auf dass mir ein dezenterer Schriftzug willkommener wäre. Der orangene ICB Bapper von V01-V03 in schwarz ist z.B. gut.

Ich finde der rustikale Font passt nicht so gut zum Rahmen.


----------



## Paintking (11. Oktober 2015)

So wird doch langsam was brauchbares daraus. Der Entwurf gefällt mir gut, bis auf den etwas zu groß geratenen Oberrohrschriftzug. 

Soll es den Rahmen dann nur in Silber und mit Lasurlacken geben, oder wird es auch eine Elox Version geben?

Gruß Stefan


----------



## waldbauernbub (11. Oktober 2015)

Der ICBZweiNull-Schriftzug schaut so noch nicht wirklich gut aus. Verkleinern alleine genügt aber nicht. Ansonsten gefällt's mir jetzt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LB Jörg (11. Oktober 2015)

waldbauernbub schrieb:


> Der ICBZweiNull-Schriftzug schaut so noch nicht wirklich gut aus. Verkleinern alleine genügt aber nicht. Ansonsten gefällt's mir jetzt.



Ja seh ich auch als einziges Manko. Vielleicht ja in ganz klein 

G.


----------



## Plumpssack (12. Oktober 2015)

achja und die Linie auf dem Oberrohr würde ich weglassen, wenn sie nicht wie bei mowoods eigentlichem Design in den Schriftzug integrierbar ist.
Ausserdem würde ich das Motiv auf der Kettenstrebe noch komplementär zum Pfeil auf dem Unterrohr aufteilen. Ähnlich wie am Oberrohr vom Stitched.


----------



## OrangensaftDE (12. Oktober 2015)

nuts schrieb:


> Die Standardlackierung von Alutech hat das selbe Problem mit Pulver auf Elox.
> Machen wir. Die Alutech und ICBzwei.null Schriftzüge sowie das ICB-Logo auf dem Sitzrohr würden wir gern schwarz haben, damit sie lesbar sind. Der Pfeil unter dem Unterrohr und die Linien an Kettenstreben und Oberror würden poliert.
> Anhang anzeigen 427190


Gefällt mir richtig gut! Bei weitem besser als aktuell alle anderen, welche zur Diskusion stehen. Das "ZWEI.NULL" etwas dezenter (kleinder und evtl. anderes Font?) dann wäre es nahezu perfekt. 
*HabenWoll*


----------



## Fury (12. Oktober 2015)

Projektmanagement at it's best...
Das Ihr Euch traut jetzt kurz vor knapp nochmal das Designfass aufzumachen...
Und dann kommen die Entwürfe auch noch von Tegtmeiers Frau... (das ist keine Wertung)

Sorry, aber das musste mal raus.


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Oktober 2015)

Bastis Frau hat, soweit ich mich erinnere, auch schon die Visualisierungen für das ICB 1.0 gemacht. Ist nunmal ihr Job, weiß grad nicht wo da jetzt das Problem ist?


----------



## Fury (12. Oktober 2015)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Bastis Frau hat, soweit ich mich erinnere, auch schon die Visualisierungen für das ICB 1.0 gemacht. Ist nunmal ihr Job, weiß grad nicht wo da jetzt das Problem ist?


Ich hätte es gut gefunden, wenn sie das von Anfang an gemacht hätte! Sie weiss was geht und was nicht. Aber jetzt das so hinterher zu schieben... naja.
Wie ich schon öfter geschrieben habe: ich kritisiere das PM!
Wochenlang beschäftigen sich die Leute mit dem Design (der erce z.b.) und jetzt ist alles Makulatur!? Gut, fast: Mowood hat ja noch eine Chance. Nur, das hätte man früher wissen können, bzw. eigentlich von Anfang an.
Egal, ist eh OT.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (12. Oktober 2015)

Hmm, das einzige was man ankreiden könnte ist vielleicht dass man sich nicht schon früher drum gekümmert hat ob das Siegerdesign wirklich in gewünschter Qualität realisierbar ist. Aber dass es nicht funktioniert hat man wohl erst 100%ig sicher bei den ersten Vorserienrahmen gemerkt. Und die waren halt erst zur Eurobike fertig. Von daher hätte die Designschleife im Grunde kaum früher gestartet werden können.


----------



## Kadauz (12. Oktober 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Projektmanagement at it's best...
> Das Ihr Euch traut jetzt kurz vor knapp nochmal das Designfass aufzumachen...
> Und dann kommen die Entwürfe auch noch von Tegtmeiers Frau... (das ist keine Wertung)
> 
> Sorry, aber das musste mal raus.



Naja, immer noch besser, als die erste Charge komplett zu verhunzen und dann unglückliche Kunden zu haben. Ich finde es zwar ebenso schade, dass viele Design-Entwürfe (und damit auch viel Arbeit) für die Katz sind, aber das ist normales Projektgeschäft wo es überall vorkommt.


----------



## 30lo (12. Oktober 2015)

Die Querkräfte auf den Dämpfer bzw. die oberer Dämpferaufnahme stören niemanden?


----------



## Pilatus (12. Oktober 2015)

nö


----------



## Phi-Me (12. Oktober 2015)

Da befassen sich viele Leute hier 2 Jahre mit dem Thema....

...Und dann würde das komplett vergessen!  Danke für den Hinweis! ￼


----------



## Speziazlizt (12. Oktober 2015)

fury9 schrieb:


> Ich hätte es gut gefunden, wenn sie das von Anfang an gemacht hätte! Sie weiss was geht und was nicht. Aber jetzt das so hinterher zu schieben... naja.
> Wie ich schon öfter geschrieben habe: ich kritisiere das PM!
> Wochenlang beschäftigen sich die Leute mit dem Design (der erce z.b.) und jetzt ist alles Makulatur!? Gut, fast: Mowood hat ja noch eine Chance. Nur, das hätte man früher wissen können, bzw. eigentlich von Anfang an.
> Egal, ist eh OT.



Das stand von Anfang an fest! Jeder User wusste (ich hoffe doch stark) dass die Designs schlussendlich nochmal auf Machbarkeit überprüft werden.


----------



## Fury (13. Oktober 2015)

Speziazlizt schrieb:


> Das stand von Anfang an fest! Jeder User wusste (ich hoffe doch stark) dass die Designs schlussendlich nochmal auf Machbarkeit überprüft werden.


Ich wills jetzt nicht vertiefen, aaaber: dass das von Anfang fest stand halte ich für ein Gerücht! Wir diskutieren seitenlang Entwürfe, machen Abstimmungen, monochrome Entwürfe, nochmal Abstimmungen, Renderings, wieder Abstimmungen, diskutieren gefühlt ein Jahr lang über Farben und kleinste Details um am Ende, nach einer ellenlangen Abstimmungsorgie endlich ein Gewinnerdesign zu haben. Dann - nach langer Pause - kommt jemand um die Ecke und sagt: "Hey, jetzt müssen wir mal sehen ob das überhaupt geht!"

Ernsthaft?


----------



## Phi-Me (13. Oktober 2015)

Muss ich für absolut recht geben... 

Ungefähr alle am Design beteiligten Personen haben schon vor der Abstimmung darauf hingewiesen, dass das Gewinnerdesign wirklich schwer zu fertigen sein wird und an den dünnen Rohren in real nicht ordentlich aussieht. In die Abstimmung wurde es trotzdem genommen.  DAS war der erste große Fehler.  Wenn man überlegt,  wie viel Arbeit zum Beispiel @der_erce  investiert hat, ohne dass seine Sachen wirklich berücksichtigt wurden, ist schon ziemlich schade.

Immerhin würde auf dem letzten Drücker die Notbremse gezogen. Das ist ja schön mal etwas


----------



## der_erce (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich habe jetzt extra nochmal rausgesucht: Posting #173-176

ICB2.0 Design: Farben, Grafiken und Oberflächenbeschichtung gefragt



> ...Gefällt mir auch. *Aber ich befürchte, dass die Decals über die Schweißnähte laufen werden. Gibt das nicht Probleme?*



Der einzige der darauf reagiert hat, war @TSU-JAGUAR. Ich glaube vom PM hat niemand dazu was geschrieben.


----------



## Phi-Me (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich hab jetzt ehrlich gesagt keine Lust weiter zu suchen, die Diskussion über die Machbarkeit, die Kosten und das Aussehen gingen aber noch weiter. Wie gesagt: Hauptsache es kommt jetzt nicht. Wo wir gerade bei kosten sind:

Der mowood Entwurf ohne Politur ist auch ganz nett und nochmals billiger!

Edit: verdammt! Ich meine natürlich im anderen Thread!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wolfi (13. Oktober 2015)

also decals lassen sich, das handwerkliche geschick beim aufbringen vorausgesetzt, schon ziemlich gut aufbringen. auch über schweißnähte! hierfür ist die weichheit des decals zuständig. wenn es richtig gehandelt wird, zieht es sich durch die kapillarwirkung in jede sicke! ich behaupte jetzt mal, das kann nicht jeder, also das aufbringen ;-) . ich ziehe den hut vor den damen am montageband, die dort die größten decallappen verarbeiten. unsereiner würde sich heillos darin verheddern. anbei mal 2 fotos von decals auf schweißnähten.
nicht auf das design schauen ;-) sind nur laborversuche gewesen und von mir aufgebracht.


----------



## Eule- (13. Oktober 2015)

Hab das Ganze ICB Zeug gaaarnichts verfolgt. Aber sehen geil aus die Rahmen, ist bestimmt ne gute Trailrakete. Gibts schon Infos zu den Kosten?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (13. Oktober 2015)

Guck mal unter www.crowd.bike


----------

